# Need a commisom



## Avabuns (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey! I'm Ava~ 

So I wanted to commison 1 or 2 art pieces of my bunny fursona. I have a few pieces already but I just want to see her drawn in different ways! I could provide those as a reference. 

SO if you're an artist and you're interested please shoot me a message! I would like to see some examples with a price sheet. 

I will update this once I've found someone. (^:


----------



## Li0nr00 (Apr 8, 2017)

Avabuns said:


> Hey! I'm Ava~
> 
> So I wanted to commison 1 or 2 art pieces of my bunny fursona. I have a few pieces already but I just want to see her drawn in different ways! I could provide those as a reference.
> 
> ...


Hi! My commissions are currently open if you are interested! My prices arent up yet on FurAffinity (just made my account,) but I am accessable under Li0nr00 on Instagram or FurryAmino! Please message me here or one of my 2 other social media platforms if you're interested.


----------



## DarinNWolf (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I could certainly do a drawing for you! Might I ask what are the specifics you are looking for (say headshot, full body)?

I'm currently doing headshots but wont mind working something out  I charge 7$ (negotiable) 
*
Here are my examples*

_*recent commission*_


https://imgur.com/byOujgq


_*other examples*_


https://imgur.com/q9Hj1dg




https://imgur.com/Y4G7BfM


(bit of an old one but might as well show it)
www.furaffinity.net: Angrod by DarinNWolf

Payment will be done through Paypal. I can be contacted on my FA page Userpage of darinnwolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net or here through PMs. I also have a Skype, Kik, and Telegram if you wish to communicate there as well


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 9, 2017)

Did someone say bunnies?

Hello fellow fluffer! These are my prices:




 

 

This is an example with my own fursona, Doodles:



 

 

If you're interested in commissioning me, here is my FA page: Userpage of doodlebunny -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I hope to hear from you soon, fellow fluffer!


----------



## sushy (Apr 9, 2017)

I am interested too. Here are some examples of my work:


























My prices are here:

www.furaffinity.net: Commission Info 2017 by sushy

Please note me on FA or e-mail me at sushychan(at)gmail.com if you want to commission me.


----------



## estiniens (Apr 9, 2017)

Could you possibly give a budget you're willing to work in? It makes it much easier for us to sell our art to you. But, nonetheless, have some examples of my work!


----------



## southjaw (Apr 16, 2017)

Here's my commission info! Let me know if you're interested!


----------

